# 67 goat disc brake conversion kit



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

hi guys

Its time to upgrade the old drums to disc . Im looking for a quality direct bolt on kit to do front and back..looking for recommendations on what kit to go with. thanks in advance.

mike


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Front disc brake kits use Chinese junk steel spindles, so much for quality.
Been discussed many times, feel free and do a search.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

teamwoody72 said:


> hi guys
> 
> Its time to upgrade the old drums to disc . Im looking for a quality direct bolt on kit to do front and back..looking for recommendations on what kit to go with. thanks in advance.
> 
> mike


Inline Tube has everything you need.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I used Rite Stuff brakes and are happy with them. They even gave me front braided lines for free but i did buy the front and rear kit


----------



## MrsJones68 (Apr 28, 2015)

There was another thread on here I saw, someone pulled a set of disc brakes off something at the junk yard 69-72 model year, cost him about $90.... now I cannot find that thread ...


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

I used right stuff as well. No problems and work well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was the $90 guy, and it was years ago. But it's still valid: the entire, made-in-USA GM shooting match can be sourced from any '69-'72 GM A-body. Direct bolt in, high quality, won't screw up alignment angles. That would be my first choice, doing it again. Cheap, and better quality than the aftermarket stuff.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The days of decent boneyard $100 '69-72 A body front disc brake changeovers are waaay in the rear mirror. Take it from someone who pulled original disc pieces on the road for many years from the first pick-n-pulls, crusher yards, country yards, and many many of own partscars. Might be able to find a decent used pair of no wear '69-72 disc spindles with rusty caliper brackets for that in an old yard. With many original disc spindles being chewed on the outer bearing race area, several of us had specialty jigs made so we could properly mill down the boss and drill and tap really nice drum spindles for the correct disc upper caliper mount bolt. 

For those that bought an expensive front disc brake kit in the late 80's or 90's from any of the big catalogue disc brake vendors for a '64-67 Chevy II Nova, all the early Chevy II disc brake only spindles had been sourced as used early Chevy II drum spindles and then properly machined/ converted. Several national catalogue vendors also performed the sameon A-F body drum spindles.

For many years, on a single piston caliper '69 A-body style disc swap, one is better off sourcing nice used caliper brackets, hose brackets, and nice used disc spindles. Next, complete the changeover with whatever disc prop valve set-up is needed, then buy the disc brake master, bearings, rotors, calipers, gaskets, and disc hoses and small hardware locally. About all that will need to be ordered new are the new cheapo dust shields, 2 of the big spindle bolts and whatever line set-up is needed.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree with most. In line tube/right stuff is the way to go. I was driving my 66 the other day areound my house and a kid I know decided to jump in the middle of street just to mess with me, I press the brakes and amaze I was. Such a great product. I am looking to do the rear in a month.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

chui1980 said:


> I agree with most. In line tube/right stuff is the way to go. I was driving my 66 the other day areound my house and a kid I know decided to jump in the middle of street just to mess with me, I press the brakes and amaze I was. Such a great product. I am looking to do the rear in a month.


Most of your braking power is in the front so you won't notice much of a difference changing out the rears.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Just for reference, I bought just the front brakes off of a 71 Chevelle for my 67 and they were $250.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

that's a decent price, ESP if the spindles arent chewed and the original booster is not pitted up. The '71 style integral prop valves are what I try and use. if cant pull one off a 71-72 disc Abody, have found one can substitute one off a disc/drum 70's Bird or Camaro.

It's amazing how the repo boosters have issues. Winston over on PY forum owns a big shop in Plano and has noted how he's had to put washers on the studs behind the stamped steel brackets on the repo boosters, as the rod length is not right. I've always sent nice used boosters off to Steve Gregori for rebuild and replate, but can understand how folks are in a hurry, see the shiny new Chinese junk, and like to swipe a credit cars and buy "new". Having examined repo disc spindles that the steering arm holes werent even machined right, combine that with questionable quality Chinese steel, for that reason, will keep putting disc changeovers together the old fashioned way.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree. I just want to eliminate some of the nose diving when braking.


----------



## JOE CAPP (Apr 12, 2015)

*rear disc brake conversion*

This may be a little after the fact but for the rears on your 67 you can mount 98-02 Camaro - Firebird rear disc setup and its pretty much a direct bolt on. They are very available at most salvage yards for around $200 , that includes parking brake mounting plate , 2 calipers , 2 rotors and 2 E-brake cables .The only part you would have to source out or manufacture are 2...1/4" spacers that will go behind the mounting plates to center the calipers on the rotors.


----------



## willyscool (Sep 19, 2021)

MrsJones68 said:


> There was another thread on here I saw, someone pulled a set of disc brakes off something at the junk yard 69-72 model year, cost him about $90.... now I cannot find that thread ...


----------



## willyscool (Sep 19, 2021)

1968 to72 A body will all bolt on the 67 spindles ! make shire you get the proportioning valve with it ! 
66 the spindles are different ! you will need the spindles !


----------

